# Group Portuguese Lessons In Alcobaça/Caldas



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello! Is anyone interested in group Portuguese lessons in the Alcobaça/Caldas da Rainha area?

I've tried finding out if any are available but the various 'schools' keep pushing me towards private lessons. However, group lessons are often better as you can also learn from other members of the group and be motivated by them too.

I wondered if I could get enough people interested, maybe I could find a teacher to do a 1hr lesson every weekend at my home, around the dining table! We could have tea & cakes and improve our language skills at the same time!

If anyone is interested, please send me a private message so I can get an idea of numbers.

Many thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jellybean

There is a small group that is held every Sunday in Unionjacs in Tornada.

Tea and cakes sound good though.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Siobhán

Thanks for your reply. Do you know who the contact is for this group? Do you mean UnionJacs - the English food shop on the road from Alcobaça to Caldas or is it a different Unionjacs?

You mean they don't serve tea and cakes? ;o)

If you have any more information I would be grateful but if not, I'll take a drive down there one day and find out more.

Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep that is the one and only !

Could definitely do with a tea and cake shop


----------



## Richard Paul (Dec 9, 2009)

Unfortunately O a,m not an true expat (yet). However I may come to Mao Martinho in the winter to escape the cold in Canada. I am very interested in this group and please keep posting info about it as when appropriate I would definitely like to participate

Richard




jellybean said:


> Hello! Is anyone interested in group Portuguese lessons in the Alcobaça/Caldas da Rainha area?
> 
> I've tried finding out if any are available but the various 'schools' keep pushing me towards private lessons. However, group lessons are often better as you can also learn from other members of the group and be motivated by them too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PmcQ (Sep 19, 2011)

Richard Paul said:


> Unfortunately O a,m not an true expat (yet). However I may come to Mao Martinho in the winter to escape the cold in Canada. I am very interested in this group and please keep posting info about it as when appropriate I would definitely like to participate
> 
> Richard


Hi Richard

If you plan on living in Sao Martinho do Porto during the winter, you might find the Welcome Group handy - it offers free advice and help on all sorts of matters 'Portuguese'. I know that there was also a language group that ran from the Junta building too. In the past, you could also register with the Junta to be included in free Portuguese lessons which took place in the High School in Sao Martinho - not too sure if this is still on offer, but it may be worth you sending them an email and enquiring.

You will find details about the Welcome Bureau on the visit sao martinho do porto website (look for Casa da Cultura in the 'What To Do' section)


----------

